# DishAnywhere App



## CtDMonet (Sep 14, 2020)

Has anyone used the TiVo Stream 4k to access their DishAnywhere? I currently have Dish, and am working towards cutting the cord, but have 500+ hours of DVR I'd like to get through first. It would be a good start by eliminating the Joeys ($7/mo per TV) for TiVo Stream 4ks - if I could watch all the other crap we pay for (Hulu/Netflix/Amazon/Disney+/ESPN+) along with unloading my Dish DVR.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

The Dish Anywhere app become available for Android TV devices back in 2018, so should work fine on the TiVo Stream 4K.

DISH app now on Android TV | Dish

Sounds like you'll need to keep your main Hopper DVR if you want to watch your recordings via the app on the Stream 4Ks, but I don't see why couldn't ditch those Joeys and replace them with Stream 4Ks (or any other streaming device running Android TV or Fire TV).

(BTW, if you don't already have a TiVo Stream 4K, be aware that Google is set to release their own Android TV device at the end of this month, rumored to cost the same as the Stream 4K, $50. Not sure which you might prefer, but both should be able to run the Dish app just fine.)


----------



## CtDMonet (Sep 14, 2020)

Awesome. I'll hop on one to try it out.


NashGuy said:


> The Dish Anywhere app become available for Android TV devices back in 2018, so should work fine on the TiVo Stream 4K.
> 
> DISH app now on Android TV | Dish
> 
> ...


----------

